# RIP Little one



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Fancy went to the bridge on Thursday, 19 March 2009. She is going to be greatly missed!! We are going to miss her little dancing circles when she was happy and how she would come up and paw your foot to get her chest rubbed.











We love you old girl and miss you tons already!!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

so sorry for your loss. she looked so very kind


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

What a sweetie. I am very sorry for your loss.

RIP, Fancy


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss, what a pretty and sweet looking girl.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

What beautiful eyes on a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry for your loss of your friend.







Fancy.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear of Fancy's passing - RIP sweetheart


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Fancy what a little cutie you are!!







little one..So sorry for your loss!!


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I have a pug who does the same things as Fancy did. Keep the happy memories in your heart and Fancy will always be with you. The Bridge has one more angel now.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. What a little sweetie, and what lovely gentle eyes on this beautiful little girl.

RIP sweet baby,


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> What a sweet face. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Fancy looks like a little angel.









I'm so sorry for your loss and know how much you must miss her. 








Rest in Peace Fancy!!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I send my condolences. She looks a lot like my Scrappy who passed away one day before Fancy. I hope they join up at the Bridge and wait for us to come.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a sweet little face. Rest in peace, Fancy.


----------

